# Mini Window art...amazing



## RONAN (Nov 4, 2003)

This Mini Cooper owner lives at the end of along dusty road in Texas.....and when the car gets dusty..he draws......http://www.autoblog.com/2006/06/29/wash-me-taken-to-a-new-level-the-dust-art-of-scott-wade


----------

